# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Nach RPE positive Schnittränder und 1 LK befallen; Weitere Therapie?

## carterb

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchste mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Dieter, ich bin 61 Jahre alt und leide (wie so viele hier) an Prostatakrebs. Mein Sohn hat dieses Profil vor einigen Wochen für mich errichtet um in folgendem Beitrag einen ersten rat zu erhalten. Zu dieser Zeit war ich noch nicht wirklich in der Lage, hier über meine Krankheit schreiben zu können. Nun, da meine OP ein paar Wochen zurückliegt und ich in der AHB auf dem Weg der Besserung bin, übernehme ich den Account und berichte selber über meinen Krankheitsverlauf.

Meinem Profil könnt Ihr entnehmen, dass ich mich per roboterassestierter Methode in Homburg bei Prof. Stöckle operieren lassen habe. Die OP ergab folgendes (weniger erfreuliches) Ergebnis:

PE mit Roboter: 07.07.2011: PSA 5,2; pT3B, pN1 (1/5), L1, Pn1, R1 rechts basal, GS (4+5=9) (tertiäres pattern), GIIIa

Leider kam die OP etwas zu spät. Ein LK befallen und auch ein Schnittrand.

Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, wie eine weitere Behandlung (wenn nötig) aussehen sollte. Aktuell sinkt mein PSA und liegt bei 0,2. Die Empfelung der KH-Ärzte lautet wie folgt:

"Adjuvante Radiatio sowie die Einleitung einer Hormontherapie. Weiterführen der Antikoagulation mit Enoxaperin 40 sc. 0-0-1 für 4 Wochen postoperativ."

Nach meinen Recherchen bedeutet dies eine Strahlentherapie + medikamentöser Kastration.

Meine Frage(n) nun an euch:

1. Welche weiteren Untersuchungen sind vor einer Entscheidung sinnvoll?
2. Was haltet Ihr von der Empfehlung?
3. Welche Therapie-Methoden kämen weiterhin in Frage (würdet Ihr empfehlen).

Nach abgeschlossener AHB werde ich mich diesbezüglich natürlich mit meinem Urologen unterhalten und weitere Termine für eine Zweitmeinung wahrnehmen.

Bis auf Weiteres "Schöne Grüße" aus Bad Wildungen!
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Hallo. Leider hatte ich es im Beitrag 9 des von Ihren Sohn erstellten Threads bereits "prophezeit". Man wird leider nachbestrahlen müssen.

1. Weitere Untersuchungen brauchen Sie keine.
2. Die Empfehlung ist richtig. Man würde die Prostataloge einerseits und die Beckenlymphbahnen andererseits nachbestrahlen. Man hat Zeit dafür, bis Sie komplett kontinent sind. Mit der Hormontherapie kann man (und sollte man) jetzt beginnen.
3. Alles was zur Kontinenzerlangung hilft.

----------


## carterb

Hallo Herr Schmidt!

Danke für die prompte Einschätzung.
Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Bestrahlungsverfahren und den Hormontherapien? 
Ich habe hier im Forum schon über verschiedenste Medikamente mit den unterschiedlichsten Nebenwirkungen gelesen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1. Da es notwendig sein wird den gesamten Beckenlymphabfluss mitzubestrahlen, würde ich eine Strahlentherapie mit IMRT für die erste Serie empfehlen. In der zweiten Serie (Bestrahlung der Prostataloge; letzte 2 Behandlungswochen) reicht 3D-konformal vollkommen aus.

2. Hormontherapie mit einem LHRH-Analogon (+1 Monat Bicalutamid, z.B. Casodex) oder chirurgischer Kastration. So wurde es in den Studien gemacht.

----------


## carterb

Hallo zusammen.

Herr Schmidt, vielen Dank für die detaillierte Auskunft! Werde dies im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn ich mit den Ärzten/Therapeuten in die Gespräche gehe.

Ich habe nun auch weitere Meinungen von Ärzten gehört. Leider sind diese etwas gegensetzlich.

1. In einem ersten Telefonat mit dem behandelnden Urologen (musste am Telefon sein, da mein Urologe nach meiner AHB im Urlaub ist) sprach er von der Möglichkeit einer abwartenden Therapie. Soll heißen, mit der Bestrahlung abwarten (den PSA beobachten) und mit der Hormontherapie umgehend anfangen.

2. Da ich gerne eine Einschätzung von Herrn Prof. Stöckle (hat meine OP am KH in Homburg durchgeführt) haben wollte, rief ich auch Ihn an. Er sprach eher vom Gegenteil. Seiner Meinung nach, sollte bei einem solch aggressiven Krebs mit der Bestrahlung nicht zu lange abgewartet werden. Seiner Aussage nach, möchte man mit der Bestrahlung ja erreichen, dass der möglicherweise in der Prostataloge verbliebene Krebs, dort restlos (ideale Annahme) beseitigt wird. Sollte der Krebs erst gestreut haben, macht eine Bestrahlung der Loge nur noch wenig Sinn.

Es ist immer unschön gegensätzliche Meinungen zu hören. Die Aussage von Herr Stöckle macht in meinen Augen jedoch mehr Sinn. Sie deckt sich mit meinen bisher gesammelten Informationen.

Viele Grüße!
Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo carterb,



> 2. Da ich gerne eine Einschätzung von Herrn Prof. Stöckle (hat meine OP am KH in Homburg durchgeführt) haben wollte, rief ich auch Ihn an. Er sprach eher vom Gegenteil. Seiner Meinung nach, sollte bei einem solch aggressiven Krebs mit der Bestrahlung nicht zu lange abgewartet werden. Seiner Aussage nach, möchte man mit der Bestrahlung ja erreichen, dass der möglicherweise in der Prostataloge verbliebene Krebs, dort restlos (ideale Annahme) beseitigt wird. Sollte der Krebs erst gestreut haben, macht eine Bestrahlung der Loge nur noch wenig Sinn.


Du solltest unbedingt Prof. Stöckle seiner Empfehlung diese in Reihenfolge - RT und danach HB - folgen eventuell kannst Du jetzt auch kurzfristige PSA und Testosteron Messungen machen lassen so in 14 Tagen Rhythmus um zu sehen wie weit das PSA noch geht bis er wieder ansteigt - der tiefste Messpunkt nennt man PSA-Nadir!

Bist Du immernoch inkontinent? dann lade Dir doch dieses "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" runter. Es wäre besser wenn Du kontinent bist wenn man mit der Radiotherapie beginnt!

Alles Gute für die Zukunft
Helmut

----------


## carterb

Hallo!




> um zu sehen wie weit das PSA noch geht bis er wieder ansteigt


Das klingt so, als warte man nur darauf, den PSA-Wert wieder steigen zu sehen. Ist die Hoffnung er bliebe (einige Monate/Jahre) niedrig zu optimistisch?




> Du solltest unbedingt Prof. Stöckle seiner Empfehlung diese in Reihenfolge - RT und danach HB - folgen


Mal abwarten was weitere Gespräche bringen, für mich klingt dies jedoch auch am sinnvollsten. Momentan befinde ich mich noch in der AHB, bezüglich Kontinenz bin ich erstmal in guten Händen. Der PSA wird hier auch im 14 Tage Rhythmus bestimmt. 
Die Trainingsbeschreibung werde ich mir natürlich anschauen. Besonders für die Zeit nach der AHB interessant. Danke dafür!

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> 1. In einem ersten Telefonat mit dem behandelnden Urologen (musste am Telefon sein, da mein Urologe nach meiner AHB im Urlaub ist) sprach er von der Möglichkeit einer abwartenden Therapie. Soll heißen, mit der Bestrahlung abwarten (den PSA beobachten) und mit der Hormontherapie umgehend anfangen.


Das macht leider wenig Sinn.
Wenn Sie mit der Hormontherapie alleine beginnen und erst die Bestrahlung für den PSA-Progress aufbewahren, heisst es de facto, dass Sie in einem hormorefraktären Zustand das Becken bestrahlen würden.
Der PSA wird unter Hormontherapie erst dann steigen, wenn dieser Tumor hormonrefraktär wird.
Ein hormonrefraktäres Karzinom ist eine gefährliche Ekrankung und ob die Bestrahlung dann auch noch alles erwischen wird ist fraglich.




> 2. Da ich gerne eine Einschätzung von Herrn Prof. Stöckle (hat meine OP am KH in Homburg durchgeführt) haben wollte, rief ich auch Ihn an. Er sprach eher vom Gegenteil. Seiner Meinung nach, sollte bei einem solch aggressiven Krebs mit der Bestrahlung nicht zu lange abgewartet werden. Seiner Aussage nach, möchte man mit der Bestrahlung ja erreichen, dass der möglicherweise in der Prostataloge verbliebene Krebs, dort restlos (ideale Annahme) beseitigt wird. Sollte der Krebs erst gestreut haben, macht eine Bestrahlung der Loge nur noch wenig Sinn.


Absolut richtig.
Ich würde lediglich mit der Bestrahlung etwas warten, bis Sie sich von der Kontinenz her erholt haben. Solange Sie mit der Hormontherapie beginnen ist die Bestrahlung nicht eilig. Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. jetzt mit der Hormontherapie zu starten und die Bestrahlung im Januar 2012 zu beginnen. Dann haben Sie auch kein Stress über die Feiertage wegen der Bestrahlungstermine bzw. möglichen Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## carterb

Hallo und Danke für die weiteren Einschätzungen!

Meine bisherigen Informationen stimmen mit den Empfehlungen von Herrn Schmidt und Helmut überein.
Leider fällt mir nun schon zum zweiten mal auf, dass mein Urologe eine sehr spezielle Herangehensweise an das Thema Prostatakrebs hat. Vielleicht wäre es auch hier sinnvoll, sich von einem anderen niedergelasennen Urologen beraten zu lassen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## carterb

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich ja momentan noch in der AHB bin und mein Urologe nach meiner Rückkehr erstst einmal 14 Tage in Urlaub ist, hat mein Sohn heute für mich die nötigen Überweisungen (Zweitmeinung und Strahlenberatung) bei Ihm abgeholt. Der Urologe gab Ihm auch noch eine Überweisung für eine Ganzkörperszintigraphie mit. Er sagte Ihm, dies würde er gerne noch überprüft wissen.
Was haltet Ihr davon? Eigentlich ergaben meine bisherigen Recherchen, dass ein Szintigram momentan nicht unbedingt nötig ist. Vielleicht kann es auch nichts schaden?
Wie würde es die weitere Therapie beeinflussen, wenn auf einem Szintigramm Metastasen gefunden werden?

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter,




> Der Urologe gab Ihm auch noch eine Überweisung für eine Ganzkörperszintigraphie mit. Er sagte Ihm, dies würde er gerne noch überprüft wissen.


diese Skelettszintigraphie ich wirklich für die Katz! Was möchte denn dein Urologe denn sehen - Metastasen in den Knochen? - dein letzter PSA-Wert lag bei 0,2 ng/ml und wenn Du Metastasen hättest, dann müßtest Du das über 100 fache (20 ng/ml) an PSA haben!

Spare Dir die Zeit und die Kosten deiner Krankenkassenmitglieder!

Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> diese Skelettszintigraphie ich wirklich für die Katz! Was möchte denn dein Urologe denn sehen - Metastasen in den Knochen? - dein letzter PSA-Wert lag bei 0,2 ng/ml und wenn Du Metastasen hättest, dann müßtest Du das über 100 fache (20 ng/ml) an PSA haben!
> 
> Spare Dir die Zeit und die Kosten deiner Krankenkassenmitglieder!


Ich glaube auch, dass zu 99% keine Metastasen gefunden werden, allerdings gehört eine Skelettszintigraphie zum korrekten Staging eines fortgeschrittenen ProstataCa dazu. Falls diese Untersuchung noch nie gelaufen ist (also vor der OP), muss man sie jetzt machen.
Der Grund:
Man braucht eine Bestandsaufnahme, damit man auch weiss, wie es mit degenerativen Veränderungen, entzündlichen Herden, usw. im Knochen ausschaut. Falls man nämlich später bei steigendem PSA eine Skelettszintigraphie zur Metastasensuche macht, muss man auch eine Voruntersuchung zum Vergleich haben.
Diese Untersuchung macht somit als Basisuntersuchung jetzt Sinn und ist auch nur dann sinnvoll, falls bislang keine Untersuchung stattgefunden hat.




> Wie würde es die weitere Therapie beeinflussen, wenn auf einem Szintigramm Metastasen gefunden werden?


Falls jetzt Metastasen zu sehen wären, würde man auf die Bestrahlung verzichten und nur die Hormontherapie machen.
Falls eine dieser Metastasen Schmerzen verursachen würde oder zu einer Knocheninstabilität führen könnte, würde man diese dann bestrahlen.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ....diese Skelettszintigraphie ich wirklich für die Katz! Was möchte denn dein Urologe denn sehen - Metastasen in den Knochen? - dein letzter PSA-Wert lag bei 0,2 ng/ml und wenn Du Metastasen hättest, dann müßtest Du das über 100 fache (20 ng/ml) an PSA haben!


Hallo Helmut,

stimme Dir zu, dass bei PSA von 0,2 keine Knochenmetastasen festzustellen wären.

Allerdings stimme ich dem letzten Teil deiner Aussage aus eigener Erfahrung nicht zu:

Bei mir wurde (zum Glück) Ende 2004 bei einem PSA von 1,2 eine einzelne Knochenmetastase im Becken festgestellt (PET/CT/F18 Cholin), die erfolgreich bestrahlt wurde! Seitdem wurde keine weitere Metastase (auch bei PSA>4.0) gefunden.

Grüsse
Klaus

----------


## carterb

Hallo.

Danke für die Antworten!

Was Helmut sagt, stimmt mit meinen bisherigen Recherchen überein.
Der Urologe sprach jedoch auch davon, dass Szintigramm für die Staging Daten zu benötigen. Was Herr Schmidt sagt, macht somit Sinn und lässt mich das Vorgehen besser verstehen.
Ich werde die Behandlung wohl über mich ergehen lassen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## carterb

Hallo zusammen.

Zum Ende der AH stand eine weitere PSA-Bestimmung an. Der PSA-Wert ist (glücklicherweise) weiter gesunken auf nun 0,073 ng/ml. Dies gibt mir die Hoffnung, dass trotz der positiven Schnittränder und des LK-Befalls "erst einmal" kein aktiver Krebs in meinem Körper ist. Naja, abwarten wie sich der PSA weiter entwickelt.

Bei einem Beratungsgepräch in der Zweitmeinungs-Sprechstunde der Uni-Heidelberg wurde noch einmal die Aussage von Herrn Prof. Stöckle bestärkt. Hormon- und Strahlentherapie in Kombination. Die Hormontherapie unmittelbar, die Strahlentherapie nach erfolgter Kontinenz (insofern dies nicht zu lange (< 3 Monate) auf sich warten lässt). Am Dienstag habe ich ein Beratungsgespräch im Strahleninstitut. Als Medikament wird Bicalutamid 50mg 1/Tag empfohlen.

Zwei weitere Fragen sind in der letzten Woche jedoch noch aufgekommen:

1. Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass einem Patienten empfohlen wurde, mit der Hormontherapie bis nach Erreichen des PSA-Nadir abzuwarten, um den Erfolg/Misserfolg der Strahlentherapie nicht zu verschleiern. Die Hormontherapie senkt ja zeitnah den PSA-Wert und somit bleibt die "sichtbare" Wirkung der Strahlentherapie aus?!

2. Es wurde mir empfohlen, vor Beginn der Hormontherapie den Brustbereich betstrahlen zu lassen. Dies würde die Nebenwirkungen (Vergrößerung der Brust, Brustschmertzen) mindern. Es sei keine "große Sache" und in 3-4 Sitzungen erledigt.

Wie steht Ihr zu den Aussagen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Bicalutamid alleine in der Dosierung von 50mg/d ist keine suffiziente Hormontherapie. Die Studien sind alle mit chirurgischer Kastration oder LHRH-Analoga gemacht worden, also sollte man in Ihrem Fall ein LHRH-Analogon anwenden.

1. Diese Aussage stimmt nicht. Man sollte die Hormontherapie mit der Strahlentherapie zusammen machen, damit man die Wechselwirkungen der beiden Behandlungen auf den Tumor voll ausnutzen kann.
2. Bicalutamid kann zur Brustdrüsenbegrösserung führen, allerdings meistens bei einer höheren Dosis (150 mg/d). Man kann sicherlich die Brustdrüsen prophylaktisch bestrahlen. Trotzdem, wäre ich weiterhin für das LHRH-Analogon und gegen Bicalutamid.

----------


## carterb

Hallo liebe PK-Gemeinde!




> Bicalutamid alleine in der Dosierung von 50mg/d ist keine suffiziente  Hormontherapie. Die Studien sind alle mit chirurgischer Kastration oder  LHRH-Analoga gemacht worden, also sollte man in Ihrem Fall ein  LHRH-Analogon anwenden.


Danke für diese Aussage. Ich werde dies beim nächsten Gespräch mit meinem Urologen vorbringen.

Die Beratung im Strahleninstitut ergab folgendes Ergebnis:
RapiArc-Methode, 37 Sitzungen - 5/Woche, Prostata-Loge (60 gray) Lyphbahnen (50 gray) kombiniert. Laut dem behandelnden Strahlentherapeuten, sollte bei meiner Konstellation jedoch nicht zu lange mit dem Start der Therapie begonnen werden. Auch bei einer möglichen temporären Verschlechterung der Kontinenz, wäre dies dringend zu empfehlen. Zumindest die Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen sollte in diesem Fall vorgezogen werden.
Übrigens empfahl der Therapeut ebenfalls die HT in Form von Bicalutamid 50mg. Dies jedoch nur am Rande.

Aktuell benötige ich 2-3 Vorlagen am Tag, nachts verliere ich nichts mehr. Beim Liegen und Sitzen habe ich keine Probleme das Wasser zu halten. Nur in der Bewegung funktioniert es leider nicht immer.

Wie schätzt Ihr die Situation ein.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## carterb

Hallo liebe PK-Gemeinde!

Gestern hatte ich den ersten Termin nach OP und AHB bei meinem Urologen. Das Gespräch war sehr konstruktiv und ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl bei Ihm (was vor der OP nicht immer so war).

Bezüglich der weiteren Therapie empfahl er folgendermaßen vorzugehen:

Sofort: Eligard 22,5mg 3-Monatsspritze + Bestrahlung der Lyphen
Sobald die Kontinenz noch etwas besser ist: Bestrahlung der Prostataloge.

Eligard ist ein GnRH Analoga und nach meinen Recherchen eine zu meinem Krankheitsverlauf passende HT.
Nach den drei Monaten werde ich wieder zum Urologen gehen um den PSA-Wert erneut zu bestimmen und die dann folgende Therapie zu besprechen.

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Ansatz?

Freundliche Grüße und ein angenehmes Wochenende,
Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Dieter,

bedauerlich dein Verlauf, aber du schaust nach vorne und möchtest Abhilfe.
Einerseits ist deine Absicht zu verstehen, jetzt die R1 und N1 Situation nachzubessern.

Auch gehe ich mit deinem Ansatz hier konform:



> Sofort: Eligard 22,5mg 3-Monatsspritze + Bestrahlung der Lyphen


Eligard ist ein LHRH Analogon aber die 3 Monatsspritze würde ich mir nicht geben lassen, sondern erst einmal - bis zur Kontrolle - nur das 1 Monatsdepot. Gegen Flare up das Bical. und dieses einen Monat ebenfalls bis zur Kontrolle deines PSA und Teststeron.




> Sobald die Kontinenz noch etwas besser ist: Bestrahlung der Prostataloge.


Sehr klug und weise, denn das LHRH und Antiandrogen wirken auf die Hoden und indirekt auch auf die Blasenaktivität. Du wirst öfter kleinere Urinmengen ausscheiden. 
Deine Prostata braucht z.Z. Erholung.

Sollte dein Testosteron zufriedenstellend sinken, würde ich in Anbetracht der RPE Situation versuchen ganz von Bical. wegzukommen.
Deine vorgesehene IGRT ist sicher eine gute Entscheidung.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## carterb

Hallo zusammen.

@Hans-J.: Danke für Deine Ausführungen!

Den nächsten Termin beim Urologen würde ich erst drei Monate nach Verabreichung der Spritze haben. Vorher steht seiner Meinung nach keine PSA-Bestimmung mehr an.

Bezüglich des Flare Up Phänomens habe ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht. Wie lange sollte man das Antiandrogen denn zusätzlich nehmen? Ich lese hierzu sehr oft Folgendes:



> Wegen des Flare-up- Phänomens werden LH-RH-Analoga zu Beginn der Therapie oft mit Antiandrogenen kombiniert


Wie ist "zu Begin" zu verstehen? Kann diagnostisch überprüft werden, wann der Effekt vorüber ist?

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Dieter,




> Wie ist "zu Beginn" zu verstehen? Kann diagnostisch überprüft werden, wann der Effekt vorüber ist?


Hierzu liegen zwar keine Studien vor, aber Erfahrungsberichte. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der Effekt des flare up ohne Antiandrogengabe - je nach Zusammensetzung - der Tumorzellen nach 2-7 Tage nach einem LH-RH ansteigen würde.
Hierbei spielen auch noch die acinäre Komponente eine Rolle, die wesentlich zum PSA beitragen.
Je weniger die verbleibenden Tumorzellen, je geringer der Effekt.

Dagegen wird vor der Spritze - ja 5-7 Tage im Vorlauf - und als Sicherheit 5-7 Tage nach der Spritze ein Antiandrogen verabreicht um diesen Effekt zu vermeiden. 

Wenn dein PSA z.Z. sowieso sehr niedrig ist, braucht es nicht unbedingt ein Staging im kurzen Zeitablauf um diesen Prozeß zu kontrollieren.

Da würde ich mein Augenmerk lieber auf einen möglichen PSA Nadir konzentrieren und nach Stabilisierung des Nadirs die Strahlentherapie beginnen.
Wenn dass Staging durch eine Szinti zum Standard gehört - in deinem Fall - muß es auch möglich sein, zur Bestrahlungskontrolle genau sagen zu können, was mir die RT gebracht hat. Hier bin ich daher sehr nahe bei FS. Du wirst darüber keine Studien finden, nur es mit deinem gesunden Menschenverstand verstehen und den Ärzten antragen wollen.

Die Synergieeffekte von ADT und RT bleiben dir ja erhalten, im Gegenteil, der Vorlauf der ADT hat Vorteile.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Carterb,

mehrere Probleme bei Ihnen:
hoher Gleason-Score
Roboter-OP, die leider eine große Lücke bei der Lymphknoten-OP hat.
wo ein positiver Lymphknoten ist, (5 wurden entnommen, ca. 25-30 können befallen sein) besteht bei Ihrer Histologie
dass Risiko weiterer befallener LK.
eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge sollte frühestens 3-6 Monate nach OP erfolgen, sonst heilt die Anastomose nicht richtig (wir haben solche
Patienten aus anderen Gründen nachoperiert - wurde früh bis 3 Monate nach Erst-OP bestrahlt war die Harnröhre weiss und das Gewebe tot.
Sollten tatsächlich weitere Lymphknoten befallen sein helfen die 50 Gy nicht (nach Dosis-Wirkungskurve max. 10%).

Darauf sollte sich die weitere Überwachung und Therapie ausrichten. Fangen Sie jetzt mit Hormontherapie an werden Sie nicht erfahren, was Ihr
PSA-Nadir ist (sagt mir, WIEVIEL Tumormasse ist verblieben eventuell), Diagnostik wie PET wird dadurch unmöglich.

----------


## carterb

Hallo zusammen.

@Urologe: Vielen Dank für Ihre Auführungen.




> Darauf sollte sich die weitere Überwachung und Therapie ausrichten.  Fangen Sie jetzt mit Hormontherapie an werden Sie nicht erfahren, was  Ihr
>  PSA-Nadir ist (sagt mir, WIEVIEL Tumormasse ist verblieben eventuell), Diagnostik wie PET wird dadurch unmöglich.


8 Wochen nach OP war er auf 0,073. Nach Meinung meines  Urologen und weiterer "Experten" sei dieser schnelle Rückgang ein gutes  Zeichen für wenig Tumormasse. 
Wie lange soll ich warten bis der Nadir sicher  festgestellt werden kann. Letzte Woche wurde eine weitere PSA-Bestimmung  durchgeführt, Ergebis erhalte ich morgen. Sollte der PSA weiter  gesunken sein, ist dies nach Meinung meines Urologen ein Zeichen dafür,  das der Nadir nahe an 0,00 liegen wird. Weiter zu warten um die 0,00 bei einer Messung zu sehen mache dann  keinen Sinn mehr.
Meine Strahlentherapie beginnt 3 Monate nach OP-Termin --> übernächste Woche.



> Roboter-OP, die leider eine große Lücke bei der Lymphknoten-OP hat.


Da lasse ich mich gerne berichtigen, jedoch höre ich von diesem Problem erstmalig. Ich habe mit einigen Operateuren gesprochen, die beide Verfahren (Roboterassestiert und Bauchschnitt) anbieten. Alle schilderten die Verfahren (auch was die Lyphknotenentfernung angeht) als gleichwertig. Nunja, ich bin (wie tausende andere jedes Jahr) nunmal mit der Methode operiert worden.

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## carterb

Edit: Aktueller PSA 0,03.
Hormontherapie begonnen --> Eligard 22,5mg 3-Monatsspritze.

----------


## carterb

Hallo liebe PK-Gemeinde.

Ich melde mich nach nunmehr zwei Monaten wieder um über den Fortgang meiner Therapie zu berichten und erneut um Rat zu bitten.

Die Strahlentherapie habe ich nun hinter mich gebracht. Glücklicherweise verlief alles ohne größere Vorkommnisse. Von den bekannten Nebenwirkungen bin ich (bis auf etwas Durchfall und einige wenige Magenprobleme) verschont geblieben. Leider ist jedoch auch die Kontinenz etwas schlechter geworden, was wohl abzusehen war.

In zwei Wochen steht nun der nächste Termin beim Urologen und somit auch die Entscheidung bezüglich der weiteren Therapie an.
Bei meinem letzten Besuch sprach mein Urologe davon, dass wir bezüglich der HT verschiedene Ansätz fahren könnten. Entweder direkt eine längere Behandlungszeit (2 Jahre oder mehr) oder nach der ersten Spritze (die ich ja vor gut 2 Monaten erhalten habe) erst einmal abwarten und den PSA beobachten.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr disbezüglich und was würdet Ihr raten?

Freundliche Grüße!
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Daten zum Nutzen der Hormontherapie nach OP bei LK-positivem ProstataCa kommen von Studien, die alle eine langjährige Hormontherapie gemacht haben und zwar ohne Pausen. 
Eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, wie Ihr Urologe vorschlägt ist nicht etabliert.
Das ist zumindest die Theorie.

----------


## carterb

Hallo Herr Schmidt.

Danke für Ihre Antwort!




> Die Daten zum Nutzen der Hormontherapie nach OP bei LK-positivem  ProstataCa kommen von Studien, die alle eine langjährige Hormontherapie  gemacht haben und zwar ohne Pausen. 
> Eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, wie Ihr Urologe vorschlägt ist nicht etabliert.


Genau dies ist auch mir bekannt. Jedoch habe ich von anderen Patienten gehört, dass auch deren Urologen die unterbrochene Therapie in Erwägung ziehen (auch mein Urologe sprach nur von dieser Möglichkeit, die weitere Therapieplanung wollte er erst nach der ST mit mir besprechen).
Die Begründung hierfür war/ist unter anderem, dass bei länger andauernder HT, ein etwaiger wiederkehrender Tumor nicht mehr durch erneute HT behandelt werden kann (so habe ich es verstanden).

Sie raten also eher davon ab?

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich rate davon ab, ja.
Die intermittierende Hormontherapie hat als einzigen Vorteil, dass weniger Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Ob sie jedoch auch bei nodal positiven Patienten eine Option darstellt, ist nicht klar. Im metastasiertem Stadium ist sie allerdings etabliert.

----------


## carterb

Hallo.

Mit Nebenwirkungen habe ich bis heute wenig zu kämpfen. Lediglich die Kontinenz hat ein wenig nachgelassen. Dies kann jedoch auch von der ST kommen (oder von beidem wie mir die Ärzte sagten).



> Ich rate davon ab, ja.
> Die intermittierende Hormontherapie hat als einzigen Vorteil, dass weniger Nebenwirkungen auftreten


Ich werde dies bei dem nächsten Gespräch vortragen.

Vielen Dank!

Freundliche Grüße,
Dieter

----------


## M Schostak

> Die Daten zum Nutzen der Hormontherapie nach OP bei LK-positivem ProstataCa kommen von Studien, die alle eine langjährige Hormontherapie gemacht haben und zwar ohne Pausen. 
> Eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, wie Ihr Urologe vorschlägt ist nicht etabliert.
> Das ist zumindest die Theorie.


Das ist so nicht richtig.
Die beiden deutschen Studien von Prof. Miller (AUO AP 17/95; intermittierende Therapie bei met. Pca) und Prof. Tunn (EC 507 Intermittierende Therapie bei PSA-Rezidiv nach RPX) sind zwar noch nicht als Vollpublikation erschienen, inzwischen gibt es aber eine Reihe von anderen Autoren, die die Lücke gefüllt haben (Pubmed listet 207 Publikationen).
So kommt es, dass die S3-Leitlinien bereits 2009 dieses Konzept anerkannt haben: 
Auszug aus der aktuellen S3-Leitlinie, Version von 11/2011, Seite 164:

6.23 Empfehlung 2009
Empfehlungsgrad 0
Nach vorheriger Aufklärung über die noch fehlenden Langzeitdaten kann die
intermittierende Androgendeprivation eingesetzt werden.
Level of Evidence 1+
Literatur: [60; 97; 692-694]
Gesamtabstimmung: 98 % 

Das Risiko einer frühen intermittierenden  Therapie (Absetzen nach der ersten oder zweiten Spritze) erscheint vertretbar gering, wenn das PSA wieder (schnell) steigt, muss man eben wieder einsteigen.
Es handelte sich in diesem Fall um Lymphknoten- und nicht um Knochenmetastasen, insofern droht aus meiner Sicht keine fatale, kurzfristige Entwicklung.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das ist so nicht richtig.
> Die beiden deutschen Studien von Prof. Miller (AUO AP 17/95; intermittierende Therapie bei met. Pca) und Prof. Tunn (EC 507 Intermittierende Therapie bei PSA-Rezidiv nach RPX) sind zwar noch nicht als Vollpublikation erschienen, inzwischen gibt es aber eine Reihe von anderen Autoren, die die Lücke gefüllt haben (Pubmed listet 207 Publikationen).
> So kommt es, dass die S3-Leitlinien bereits 2009 dieses Konzept anerkannt haben: 
> Auszug aus der aktuellen S3-Leitlinie, Version von 11/2011, Seite 164:
> 
> 6.23 Empfehlung 2009
> Empfehlungsgrad 0
> Nach vorheriger Aufklärung über die noch fehlenden Langzeitdaten kann die
> intermittierende Androgendeprivation eingesetzt werden.
> ...


Ich habe befürchtet, dass dieser Moment kommen würde, wo wir beide nicht derselben Meing sein würden. Nun ist es soweit.
Sie zitieren Daten von Studien zu METASTASIERTEN ProstataCa, d.h. Daten zur intermittierenden PALLIATIVEN Hormontherapie. 
In dieser Situation sind wir hier jedoch nicht. Wir diskutieren hier über den Stellenwert der ADJUVANTEN Hormontherapie nach Prostatektomie bei nodal positivem ProstataCa. 
Zu dieser Fragestellung basiert die Datenlage nur auf Evidenz von Studien mit kontinuierlicher und nicht mit intermittierender Hormontherapie.

Sogar die von Ihnen zitierte Empfehlung der S3-Leitlinie erscheint unter dem Kapitel "6.3 Hormontherapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms". Das ist nicht die Situation, um die es hier geht. 

Sie hätten lieber die Empfehlung 5.57 zitieren sollen:
"Lokale Behandlungsoptionen für Patienten mit histologisch
gesicherten Lymphknotenmetastasen sind die operative
Therapie oder die Strahlentherapie. Als systemische
Behandlung steht die sofortige oder die verzögerte
Hormontherapie zur Verfügung."

Das ist die S3-Empfehlung. Und wenn sich jemand nach der Evidenz behandeln möchte, auf die diese S3-Aussage stützt, dann sollte er sich nach dem Protokoll von Messing et al behandeln lassen. Also, kontinuierliche Hormontherapie.

----------


## M Schostak

> pT3B, pN1 (1/5), L1, Pn1, R1 rechts basal, GS (4+5=9) (tertiäres pattern), GIIIa
> 
> Dieter





> Sie zitieren Daten von Studien zu METASTASIERTEN ProstataCa, d.h. Daten zur intermittierenden PALLIATIVEN Hormontherapie. 
> In dieser Situation sind wir hier jedoch nicht. Wir diskutieren hier über den Stellenwert der ADJUVANTEN Hormontherapie nach Prostatektomie bei nodal positivem ProstataCa. 
> Zu dieser Fragestellung basiert die Datenlage nur auf Evidenz von Studien mit kontinuierlicher und nicht mit intermittierender Hormontherapie.
> 
> Sogar die von Ihnen zitierte Empfehlung der S3-Leitlinie erscheint unter dem Kapitel "6.3 Hormontherapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms". Das ist nicht die Situation, um die es hier geht. 
> 
> Sie hätten lieber die Empfehlung 5.57 zitieren sollen:
> "Lokale Behandlungsoptionen für Patienten mit histologisch
> gesicherten Lymphknotenmetastasen sind die operative
> ...



Ich habe die entsprechenden Passagen zu den Hormonen in den Leitlinien selber geschrieben und meine zu wissen, was wir in der Gruppe meinten. jedenfalls stimmten 98% meinem Text zu.
Ich finde, die Passagen passen auch alle ganz gut zusammen.

Ich verstehe unter pN1 (1/5 Lymphknoten) metastasiert! Die Zahl der Lymphknoten ist nicht ausreichend (nur 5), um von einer Mikrometastasierung (d.h. nur 1 von 10 oder mehr) reden zu können. Die Hormonentzugstherapie ist dann palliativ. Adjuvant hätte ja auch bedeutet, dass das PSA postoperativ den Nullbereich erreicht hat (was nicht der Fall war: Nadir 0,2) Die Messing-Studie konnte übrigens keinen signifikanten Unterschied, sondern nur einen Trend zeigen (weil zu wenig Patienten). 
Genau solche Patienten (pN1) wurden jedenfalls sehr zahlreich in die AUO AP 37/03 eingeschlossen. Dieses Ergebnis liegt zwar nicht als Vollpublikation vor, auf dem AUA 2008 hat Miller aber unsere Daten vorgestellt. Die Ergebnisse passen zu allen anderen Studien.
Wenn die intermittierende Hormonetzgstherapie sogar bei Knochen Metastasen erlaubt (und bei geringer Tumorlast richtig) ist, ist das bei positiven Lymphknoten wie hier sicher erst recht richtig. Ich hätte sogar erstmal nur mit Bicalutamid 150 angefangen. (Siehe Wirth: eine sehr geringe Tumorlast ist damit genauso gut behandelt). 

Für die leider ewige Diskussion, ob im Falle einer sicher prognostisch führenden Lymphknotenmetastasierung bei Gleason 9 und pT3b (= sehr hohes systemisches Risiko) die adj. Radiatio überhaupt therapeutisch ins Gewicht fällt, fehlen Daten aus der Strahlentherapie (Bolla und Wiegel hatten jedenfalls nicht metastasierte Patienten). Die Länge des positiven Schnittrandes wird im Befund nicht angegeben. Ich unterstütze eine derartige Empfehlung nur bei sehr jungen Leuten (wie hier) mit ausgedehntem Schnittrand (d.h. nach Eppstein>0,2 cm).
Mögliche Nebenwirkungen der Strahlen, insbesondere, wenn eine nicht unerhebliche Dünndarmdosis erzielt wird, (weil die pelv. Lymphabflußwege auch noch bestrahlt werden), sollten sehr sorgfältig mit der unklaren Wirkung abgewogen werden. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn schon operiert wurde, denn dann sollten zumindest alle größeren, sichtbaren LK entfernt sein. Die von ihnen zitierte S3-Passage heisst ja nicht: operative Therapie  UND Strahlentherapie von Lymphknoten, sondern operative Therapie ODER Strahlentherapie

Grüße

MS

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich verstehe unter pN1 (1/5 Lymphknoten) metastasiert! Die Zahl der Lymphknoten ist nicht ausreichend (nur 5), um von einer Mikrometastasierung (d.h. nur 1 von 10 oder mehr) reden zu können. *Die Hormonentzugstherapie ist dann palliativ*.


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Metastasen in Lymphknoten sind Metastasen in Organen nicht gleichzusetzen.
Die S3-Leitlinie definiert ganz klar ein "nodal-positives" Prostatakarzinom und ein "metastasiertes" Prostatakarzinom.
Bei Letzterem ist das Prostatakarzinom mit Fernmetastasen gemeint. Stadium IV oder cM1, sei es Knochenmetastasen oder ferne Lymphknotenmetastasen. Regionäre Lymphknotenmetastasen bedeuten keine palliative Situation.




> Adjuvant hätte ja auch bedeutet, dass das PSA postoperativ den Nullbereich erreicht hat (was nicht der Fall war: Nadir 0,2)


Dass der PSA nicht 0 erreicht kann ist mir auch klar, woran das liegt ist unklar. Es kann durchaus sein, dass Resttumor in der Prostataloge oder in Beckenlymphknote vorliegt. Eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie kann dies beseitigen (zusammen mit einer Hormomtherapie) und weiterhin den Anspruch auf eine kurative Behandlung aufrecht erhalten.

----------


## Hvielemi

Mein "Fall" ähnelt dem von Dieter (carterb), weswegen ich mich hier einschalte:

Der Pathologe schrieb nach der OP:

_"Multifokaler Kapseldurchbruch
Infiltration der Samenblasen
Perineuralscheideninfiltration
Ausgedehnter Karzinomnachweis des Apex bds. ...

Gleason Score 4+5=9a pT3b  p£N1(2/2)  L1  Pn1  R1"_

Das war enttäuschend, denn präoperativ war von Gleason 4+2=7b die Rede, PSA 9.5ng/ml.




> ...
>  Regionäre Lymphknotenmetastasen bedeuten keine palliative Situation.





> ... Die Hormonentzugstherapie ist dann palliativ. 
> ...
> Für die leider ewige Diskussion, ob im Falle einer sicher prognostisch  führenden Lymphknotenmetastasierung bei Gleason 9 und pT3b (= sehr hohes  systemisches Risiko) die adj. Radiatio überhaupt therapeutisch ins  Gewicht fällt, fehlen Daten aus der Strahlentherapie


*
Hmm ... ?*

Mein Urologe hat im Austrittsbericht geschrieben:
_"Auf Grund der lymphogenen Metastasierung haben wir jetzt eine adjuvante medikamentöse Androgenblockade eingeleitet"._

Die war zuletzt recht heftig (guck: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...adex+erbrechen), doch hab ich das mittlerweile überstanden. Der letze PSA, zwei Monate nach Abschluss der Hormontherapie war <0.1, aber nicht 0.

Ich vertraue meinem Arzt und dem Zürcher Urologen-Konsilium (heisst das so?), dem er meinen Fall nach dem enttäuschenden Ergebnis der OP vorgetragen hatte, aber der Begriff "adjuvant" scheint mir doch eher ein Euphemismus für "palliativ" zu sein !?

So, jetzt bin zwar ein Jahr weiter "fortgeschritten" als carterb, aber ebenso verunsichert, ob irgendwelche Strahlentherapien nun doch noch indiziert seien oder nicht. 
Die Meinungen der Ärzte hier könnten ja unterschiedlicher nicht sein.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hvielemi

----------


## RalfDm

> "adjuvant" scheint mir doch eher ein Euphemismus für "palliativ" zu sein !?


Hallo Hvielemi,

- adjuvant = unterstützend, begleitend (in Bezug auf eine Therapie, um die Heilungschancen zu verbessern)
- palliativ = lindernd (wenn eine Heilung nicht mehr möglich ist)

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> 
> - adjuvant = unterstützend, begleitend (in Bezug auf eine Therapie, um die Heilungschancen zu verbessern)
> - palliativ = lindernd (wenn eine Heilung nicht mehr möglich ist)
> 
> Ralf


Ja, Danke, das weiss ich schon, und so hab ich meinen "Fall" seit der OP auch als langfristig nicht mehr heilbar aufgefasst. Das "adjuvant" ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich der  Ähnlichkeit meiner Diagnose zu jener vonvon carterb nachgegangen bin. Ich bezog den "Euphemismus" nur auf meinen Fall. Das kam anscheinend nicht durch, 'tschuldigung.

Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmid ist aber bezüglich cartrb anderer Meinung, wenn ich die Aerzte-Diskussion richtig verstehe.

Sei es wie es sei, bei meinen Blutdruck-Eskapaden habe ich eine gute Chance, an etwas Anderem als PC zu enden ;-(


Bald ist Sonnenwende, dann geht es wieder aufwärts!
Hvielemi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

aus der Diskussion wird mir klar, daß zwischen nodalen Metastasen und Fermetastasen unterschieden werden kann beides ist dann doch systemsiche oder? Nun ist aber noch die Frage offen was unterscheidet beide außer der Lage, eben in den Lymphknoten oder anderen Organen, und ist damit eine unterschiedlich Behandlungsstrategie mögliche, sinnvoll oder notwendig.


In der auch zeitliche Abfolge ,Primärtumor, Lymphknotenmetastasen, könnten Fernmetastasen dann schon weiter entdifferziert sein Fernmetastasen (? ), könnten Fernmetastasen Blutgefässe zur Versorgung aufgebaut haben (?)
oder der Stofftransport in den Lymphknotenmetastasen nur druch Diffusion (?) erfolgen und ggf manches mehr.

Wenn man möglich Unterschiede im Stoffaustausch annehmen würde, könnten zu mindest bei der Art von Hormontherapie wo Rezeptoren blockiert werden ein Unterschieden sein. 



Das sollten nur ein paar Gedanken eines Laien zur Anregung sein

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Nein, regionäre Lymphknotenmetastasen (beim ProstataCa: im Becken) sind keine systemische Erkrankung. Sie zeigen lediglich ein fortgeschritteneres Stadium

Als Beispiel:

Patient 1: pT2c pN1 (1/20) cM0 R0 Gleason Score 4+3=7, initialer PSA 18 ng/ml, postoperativer PSA 0,2 ng/ml 
Patient 2: pT3b pN0 (0/20) cM0 R1 Gleason Score 5+4=9, initialer PSA 35 ng/ml, postoperativer PSA 0,1 ng/ml

Beide Patienten erhielten eine radikale Prostatektomie und pelvine Lymphadenektomie.
Patient 1 erhält nun eine Hormontherapie nach der OP aufgrund des pN1, Patient 2 erhält eine Strahlentherapie aufgrund des R1.
Nun, wer hat eine höhere Chance auf Heilung? Patient 1 oder Patient 2?

Ich würde sagen Patient 1 und das trotz der Lymphknotenmetastase.

Wieso man dann bei Patient 1 von einer "palliativen" Hormontherapie spricht (wie Herr Prof. Schostak meint), während bei Patient 2 eine "adjuvante" (also immer noch mit Ziel die Heilung) Radiotherapie gemacht wird, bleibt mir unklar...

----------


## hartmuth

Sehr interessante Diskussion...
Bislang war ich davon ausgegangen, dass für die Schulmedizin der therapeutische Einsatz von Hormontherapie nie mit einer kurativen Zielstellung verknüpft war. Auch in den Leitlinien meine ich nicht entsprechendes gelesen zu haben. Die Heilungspotenz wurde einer ADT eigentlich bislang immer abgesprochen. Der Einsatz schien mir bislang immer palliativ begründet. Oder gibt es Kategorisierung, die dazwischen liegt?
Ich selbst gehe von Möglichkeit, mit ADT eine Heilung, also 100% Apoptose zu erreichen durchaus aus. Zumindest ein langfristige Kontrolle ist erreichbar. Es gibt genug Beispiele dafür, auch die mit einer DHB als Primärtherapie. Es hängt einfach von den Zellpopulationen ab, wie weit diese androgensensitiv sind und bleiben oder auch nicht.

----------


## Felix*

> Beide Patienten erhielten eine radikale Prostatektomie und pelvine Lymphadenektomie.
> Patient 1 erhält nun eine Hormontherapie nach der OP aufgrund des pN1, Patient 2 erhält eine Strahlentherapie aufgrund des R1.
> Nun, wer hat eine höhere Chance auf Heilung? Patient 1 oder Patient 2?
> 
> Ich würde sagen Patient 1 und das trotz der Lymphknotenmetastase


Hallo Daniel Schmidt,

sagen Sie das gefühlsmäßig oder ist das belegbare Evidenz?

----------


## M Schostak

Dann finden wir für diesen Fall (Carterb: 


> PSA 5,2; pT3B, pN1 (1/5), L1, Pn1, R1 rechts basal, GS (4+5=9) (tertiäres pattern), GIIIa
> 
> Dieter


) wohl keinen Konsens.

Meine Ansicht als Operateur: Es braucht schon einen massiven (d.h. R2)  Absetzungsrand, damit das PSA in dieser Höhe persistiert. Die genaue Länge des Randes  ist in diesem Text zwar nicht angegeben, es klingt aber zumindest für mich nicht so, als  wären nennenswerte Anteile der Loge noch mit Residualgewebe ausgekleidet. Hingegen sind 20%  der entnommenen Lymphknoten betroffen gewesen (Wegen derartiger Unklarheiten  gehört ein solcher Fall in eine posttherapeutische Konferenz, in der  der Pathologe darstellen kann, was er wirklich gefunden hat). Dazu kommt  pT3b und v.a. Gl. 9; dies ist ein systemisches Problem. Das teilen Sie ja wohl auch, sonst würden  Sie ja nicht die LHRH-Dauertherapie empfehlen. 
Aus meiner Sicht bedeutet aber die adj. Radiotherapie in dieser  speziellen Situation ein sehr wahrscheinlich unnötiges Risiko von Darm- und  Blasennebenwirkungen ohne Nutzen bez. Überleben. Ich kenne keine Literatur, die dafür bei pN1 (20%  der LK...) eine signifikant bessere Wirkung zeigt (der PSA-Effekt der AD kaschiert  sowieso einen eventuellen Effekt der Strahlen). Wir bewegen uns also auf  Evidenz-Niveau 4 (Expertenmeinung). Falls die Histo einen sehr großen positiven  Absetzungsrand beschrieben hätte, hätten wir allerdings auch im Rahmen  der posttherapeutischen Konferenz unseres Zentrums Beides (als adj. RTX +  Hormone) empfohlen. 
Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich aber auch keinerlei Risiko, die Androgendeprivation intermittierend durchzuführen. Das PSA als wichtigster Surrogat-Parameter gibt den Rhythmus vor. Die Grenze für den Wiedereinstieg in der Miller-Studie (AP 17/95) war übrigens das Überschreiten nach oben von 10 ng/ml.... So lange würde man natürlich heute nicht mehr warten und v.a. spielt heutzutage die Velocity und die Verdopplungszeit (gemessen ab 1 ng(ml) eine wesentlich größere Rolle. bei schnellem Anstieg würde ich schon gleich bei Überschreiten von 1 ng/ml einsteigen. Wenn eine Dauerbehandlung Patient und/oder Arzt besser konveniert, kommt ja auch die beschriebene Alternative mit Bicalutamid 150 in Frage. 
Sie haben sicher recht, dass Knochenmetastasen noch ungünstiger wären, die Autoren der zitierten Studien haben aber Lymphknotenmetastasen als erfülltes Einschlusskriterium (metastasiert) angesehen. Nebenbei: Knochen-M1 hätte natürlich sowieso keine RPX bekommen.

Die Experten-Untergruppe, die diesen Leitlinien-Text diskutiert und  erstellt hat, war neben sehr namenhaften Urologen (Miller/Rübben) übrigens auch hochkaratig mit einem Strahlentherapeuten (Wiegel) besetzt. Es gab  damals keinerlei Missverständnisse und eine breiten Konsens in dieser  Sache. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja neue Literatur. Melden Sie sich doch bitte beim S3-Steuerungsgremium, dass Sie das nächste Mal Ihre Meinung selbst einbringen möchten. Wir benötigen sowieso noch mehr gute Strahlentherapie-Experten. Ich freue mich auf die Diskussion und bin gespannt, ob es eine neue Formulierung geben wird.
Ich werde in der  nächsten S3-Runde (wahrsch. 2013) zumindest darauf hinweisen, dass man  den Text offenbar anders als gemeint verstehen kann

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich kenne keine Literatur, die dafür bei pN1 (20% der LK...) eine signifikant bessere Wirkung zeigt (der PSA-Effekt der AD kaschiert sowieso einen eventuellen Effekt der Strahlen). Wir bewegen uns also auf Evidenz-Niveau 4 (Expertenmeinung).


"Long-Term Follow-up of Patients with Prostate Cancer and Nodal Metastases Treated by Pelvic Lymphadenectomy and Radical Prostatectomy: The Positive Impact of Adjuvant Radiotherapy"
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19211184
Es sind zwar keine 20%, aber immerhin 16%.

Viel Literatur gibt es allerdings nicht, da gebe ich Ihnen recht. Die Frage ist meines Erachtens auch nicht, ob man diesem Patienten eine Radiotherapie zukommen lassen sollte. Die Frage war, ob die Hormontherapie ein kuratives Ziel verfolgt und kontinuierlich gegeben werden sollte.

Für die Einladung bedanke ich mich. Herr Prof. Wiegel ist ein guter Fachmann, ich muss jedoch gestehen, dass ich ein paar Probleme schon mal hatte mit ihm zu interagieren. :-)

----------


## M Schostak

> "Long-Term Follow-up of Patients with Prostate Cancer and Nodal Metastases Treated by Pelvic Lymphadenectomy and Radical Prostatectomy: The Positive Impact of Adjuvant Radiotherapy"
> 
> Es sind zwar keine 20%, aber immerhin *16%.*


Hallo Herr Schmidt,
Vielen Dank für den Link. interessante Arbeit. Die Autoren sagen, sie wären die Ersten, die einen Unterschied zeigen konnten ("a benefit of adjuvant RT in node-positive patients is being reported for the first time."). Ich sehe aber einen wichtigen Knackpunkt in der Analyse (s.u.).

 Die  Montorsi-Gruppe propagiert ja auch Pick-Up-Lymphadenektomien bei positiven PET/CTs bei z.n.OP UND Bestrahlung. Die Mailänder sind offenbar insgesamt rel. aggressiv im Kombinieren von Methoden.

Ihre oben resummierten Zahlen  (16% Unterschied?) verstehe ich nicht:

Der Median des Overalls Survivals wurde noch nicht erreicht (d.h. nach 10 Jahren noch keine Aussage zu eventuellen Unterschieden im Gesamtüberleben möglich).
Zum Thema Cancer Specific Survival steht im Text des Papers: "CSS at 10 yr was *71.8% versus 70.3* (1,5%, p=0,03)" 

Ich vermute, die Arbeit hat v.a. wegen der fehlenden Overall Survival-Analyse in den Leitlinien keine Berücksichtigung gefunden; Das wird sich ja bis zur nächste Runde ändern (Man war 2009 schon bei 55%).

Ein weiterer Grund könnte sein, dass die  Gruppen in einem Kriterium sehr unterschiedlich sind: Es in der Radiotherapie-Gruppe 72,1% positive Ränder und in der Hormone-Gruppe nur 50,4%. 
Mein Gefühl, basierend v.a. auf Bolla und Wiegel  (ca. 20% Benefit einer adj- Bestrahlung bei R+) sagt, dass der sehr geringe Unterschied  in der vorliegenden Studie (1,5%) auch allein durch diesen Umstand erklärt sein kann.

Das Thema bleibt spannend.

Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## carterb

Hallo liebe PK-Gemeinde!

Ich komme zurück mit einem Update zu meinem Krankheitsverlauf. Wie in meiner Historie zu lesen ist, habe ich die Strahlentherapie gut überstanden (leichte Inkontinenzzunahme) und befinde mich weiterhin in Hormontherapie. Ich erhalte weiterhin die Eligard 22,5mg 3-Monatsspritze. Diese vertarge ich sehr gut, es treten nahezu keine Nebenwirkungen auf. Eine für mich sehr gute Nachricht erhielt ich vor einigen Wochen, als eine erneute PSA-Bestimmung anstand. Ergebnis: <0,001 nicht nachweißbar. Dies mag sicherlich bedingt durch die Hormontherapie sein, ist jedoch für mich erst einmal ein gutes Zeichen. Ich habe viele ähnliche Krankheitsverläufe verfolgt, bei denen der PSA nie mehr einen so niedrigen Wert erreichte.

Da ich die akuten Therapien nun alle hinter mir habe, möchte ich mich nun verstärkt um die Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz kümmern. Ich benötige noch immer 1-2 Vorlagen/Tag. Wenn ich mich viel bewege auch mehr. Die aus der AHB bekannten Übungen habe ich selbst während der ST regelmäßig durchgeführt. Seit dem Ende der ST lässt sich jedoch keine Besserung mehr erkennen. Habt Ihr noch einen Rat für mich, wie ich weiter verfahren soll?

Liebe Grüße -
Dieter

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Dieter,

frage mal Deinen Uro nach "biofeedback", hat mir damals sehr geholfen. Ist zwar bissi lästig, morgens regelmäßig ca. 30 Minuten, aber so war ich gezwungen nicht nur das Anspannen sondern auch die Enspannungsübungen für die Muskulatur zu üben.
Lästig evtl. auch wegs dem Zapfen zum hinten einführen, aber positiv, ich habe im Display schön gesehen, was ich mache bzw. wie wenig Anstrengung ausreichend ist.
Ich benutze, auch nach der IMRT letztes Spätjahr, keinerlei Vorlagen, mittlerweile klappt es hervorragend. Ist wie bei Autofahren, geht auch ganz automatisch. Ich habe allerdings nach ca. 4,5 Monaten die Vorlagen weggelassen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass was "in die Hose" geht. Und wenn, o.k. wir haben eine Waschmaschine. Jetzt geht auch bei starker Anstrengung kein Tropfen daneben.

Gruss

----------

